# Trinity



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 1, 2018)

*See if you can find the trinity   Jesus Teaches Nicodemus*
3 Now there was a Pharisee, a man named Nicodemus who was a member of the Jewish ruling council. 2 He came to Jesus at night and said, “Rabbi, we know that you are a* t*eacher who has come from God. For no one could perform the signs you are doing if God were not with him.”
3 Jesus replied, “Very t*r*uly I tell you, no one can see the kingdom of God unless they are born again.[a]”
4 “How can someone be born when they are old?” N*i*codemus asked. “Surely they cannot enter a second time into their mother’s womb to be born!”
5 Jesus answered, “Very truly I tell you, no one can enter the ki*n*gdom of God unless they are born of water and the Spirit. 6 Flesh gives birth to flesh, but the Spirit[b] gives birth to spirit. 7 You should not be surprised at my saying, ‘You[c] must be born again.’ 8 The w*i*nd blows wherever it pleases. You hear its sound, but you cannot tell where it comes from or where it is going. So it is with everyone born of the Spiri*t*.”[d]
9 “How can this be?” Nicodemus asked.
10 “You are Israel’s teacher,” said Jesus, “and do you not understand these things? 11 Very trul*y* I tell you, we speak of what we know, and we testify to what we have seen, but still you people do not accept our testimony. 12 I have spoken to you of earthly things and you do not believe; how then will you believe if I speak of heavenly things? 13 No one has ever gone into heaven except the one who came from heaven—the Son of Man.[e] 14 Just as Moses lifted up the snake in the wilderness

This is how it's done. Pay no attention to context. But find it hidden, even though the writer never intended it so


----------



## matt79brown (Jul 1, 2018)

Seems easy enough to me.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 1, 2018)

14 Just as Moses lifted up the snake in the wilderness 

How does that relate?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 2, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> 14 Just as Moses lifted up the snake in the wilderness
> 
> How does that relate?


The snake in the wilderness was a salvation from God.... from snake bite. God told Moses to make it, a bronze trophy type snake and lift it up on a pole. Those who get snake bite can look at it and live. So John is saying that those who look to Jesus from the sins of this world can live. The story goes farther...... Eventually one of God's better leaders destroyed this statue...... because the people had begun to worship it , burning incense to it. Isn't that interesting


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 2, 2018)

1gr8bldr said:


> The snake in the wilderness was a salvation from God.... from snake bite. God told Moses to make it, a bronze trophy type snake and lift it up on a pole. Those who get snake bite can look at it and live. So John is saying that those who look to Jesus from the sins of this world can live. The story goes ****her...... Eventually one of God's better leaders destroyed this statue...... because the people had begun to worship it , burning incense to it


Hey mods, you have a problem... The word    F A R T H E R, as in distance, is being lumped in with bad words.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 2, 2018)

1gr8bldr said:


> Hey mods, you have a problem... The word    F A R T H E R, as in distance, is being lumped in with bad words.


----------

